# No corkscrew?



## Joanie (Jul 22, 2010)

Try this! =)

http://www.wimp.com/wineshoe
< id="gwProxy" ="">< ="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" =""><div id="ref">


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 22, 2010)

Those wacky French... !


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2010)

Ive seen that on another forum and will have to eventually try this!


----------



## Bartman (Jul 23, 2010)

Too cool!

I have finally found something I can respect the French for...


----------



## Waldo (Jul 23, 2010)

That is just too cool !!!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 23, 2010)

That is so cool!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 23, 2010)

That one looks a lot neater than the drunk man opening the bottle with a shoe that has been around before. May eventually need to try this one.


----------



## Scott (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks pretty easy, famous last words!Was that a California wine?


----------



## Brent2489 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am afraid my wife might yell at me when I smack the wall with the shoe!


----------



## nursejohn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have got to try that!


----------



## OGrav (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd make sure you do it outside unless you want to clean the floor. I don't think that cork was in there too good in the video. Ours might be a bit tighter.


----------

